# Valley - watercolour



## Darfion (Jul 14, 2006)

​


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2006)

The blues in your skies are killing me lately, Darf.    :thumbup:  

Beautiful!


----------



## Darfion (Jul 14, 2006)

Why thankyou terri :hugs:


----------



## Chase (Jul 14, 2006)

I keep waiting to see one of these that don't appeal to me, but so far, they've all been outstanding!


----------



## Corry (Jul 14, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> I keep waiting to see one of these that don't appeal to me, but so far, they've all been outstanding!



^^ What he said!


----------



## Darfion (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Chase n Corry. I aim to please


----------

